# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Apr 10, 2017)

*______________________________________________________ 

Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved.
*





Good Luck


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 10, 2017)

8. Smell
10. Coffer


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2017)

1. Woundwort ( though it has an alternative name, Goldenrod, which is the same number of letters)
10. Coffer


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> 8. Smell
> 10. Coffer


Dammit, Matt, you type faster than I do!


----------



## David H (Apr 10, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> 8. Smell
> 10. Coffer


Well done Matt I'm giving you 8 it's actually scent


----------



## David H (Apr 10, 2017)

Robin said:


> 1. Woundwort ( though it has an alternative name, Goldenrod, which is the same number of letters)
> 10. Coffer


Well done on Goldenrod


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 10, 2017)

6. C6H13NO2 is Isoleucine, which doesn't fit. It's not poisonous either. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Robin (Apr 10, 2017)

4. Cedar?


----------



## Steff (Apr 10, 2017)

3, acerb?


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> 6. C6H13NO2 is Isoleucine, which doesn't fit. It's not poisonous either. Where am I going wrong?


It should be the poisonous amino acid of C6H13NO2 begining with 'M'


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

Robin said:


> 4. Cedar?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

Steff said:


> 3, acerb?


Well done Steff


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

*Clue Time:*

*I've added the first and last letter to the remaining words.*


----------



## Robin (Apr 11, 2017)

9. Noetic


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

Robin said:


> 9. Noetic


Well done Robin


----------



## Steff (Apr 11, 2017)

7 bandon?
6 mydatoxin?


----------



## Contused (Apr 11, 2017)

5: plantation


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

Steff said:


> 7 bandon?
> 6 mydatoxin?


Well done on Mydatoxin Steff 
sorry Bandon is not correct


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

Contused said:


> 5: plantation


'fraid not Contused it shows an 'E' in the middle.


----------



## David H (Apr 11, 2017)

*FURTHER CLUES:
I've added an additional letter and 2 letters to 5 across.*


----------



## David H (Apr 12, 2017)

*Will give the answers later if it is not solved*


----------



## Contused (Apr 12, 2017)

2: Bolete


----------



## David H (Apr 12, 2017)

Contused said:


> 2: Bolete


Well done Contused


----------



## David H (Apr 12, 2017)

*Answers given*


----------

